# St. Louis Arch's shadow on the clouds



## dtzitko (Nov 23, 2009)

I took this tonight, the clouds were really low and you can see it's shadow on the clouds. I thought it was kind of cool looking.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Nov 24, 2009)

very cool.
abstract, and i love it!
nicely done.


----------



## dtzitko (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks! I really wish there wasn't so much noise in it though. I might go reshoot it again one of these days and try and fix that.


----------



## Inst!nct (Nov 24, 2009)

that looks really cool, gj!


----------



## Pugs (Nov 24, 2009)

Really... I LOVE it!


----------



## Moni (Nov 24, 2009)

What was the ISO, Speed and F?


----------



## dtzitko (Nov 24, 2009)

Iso: 400
Shutter: 2.5

What would the aperture be?
EXIF says max aperture: 3.5 aperture: 11


----------



## ShotwellPhotography (Nov 25, 2009)

I was expecting just the usual shot of the Arch. I really like the different perspective.


----------



## dtzitko (Dec 6, 2009)

I think I like the black and white a lot more.


----------

